# bhyve and Windows device manager - processor doesn't show



## SemFLY (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi )

OS FreeBSD 12.1 - host
Windows 10 Pro - guest

Why in Windows device manager doesn't show processor under bhyve?

Tell please.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2019)

It should pass the exact same type as the host has, which begs the question, what CPU does the machine have?

(The CPU isn't 'emulated' or anything like that, virtual machines run directly on the host's CPU)


----------



## usdmatt (Nov 21, 2019)

Just had a look on a windows 10 guest I have and it does look like the processor section is missing from device manager. Appears fine under msinfo32 though.

I can only guess that maybe some interface isn't implemented that device manager uses. Maybe because it would expose information or features about the processor that bhyve might not want the guest to see? Would be interesting to see if hypervisors like kvm/xen show it.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2019)

FreeBSD or Linux guests don't seem to have a problem with it. Maybe it's some specific Windows WMI type structure that's missing or incomplete?


----------

